# Person of Interest - CBS Series **Spoiler Alert**



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=13090[/img]Person of Interest is a crime based drama television series on CBS. It's premise is that a retired undercover CIA operative and a billionaire computer genius team up to prevent violent crimes before they happen. Jim Caviezel plays the CIA operative and Michael Emerson plays the billionaire genius who built a machine that spits out numbers of people who are likely to die from a violent crime soon. With regards to the machine, think 1984 and big brother is watching. The machine taps into the many surveillance cameras and it's algorithms determine who's most likely to get killed in the near future. After that, it's up to John Reese (Caviezel) and Harold Finch (Emerson) to stop it.

This is the second season of PoI so if you haven't watched last season, I recommend watching that first.


I think this one is right up there with the Blacklist in my opinion.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks. I never heard of this series before this. I will have to check this series out. Wonder if it is available on netflix -- season 1? I do like Blacklist and if this other series is just as good as Blacklist, I will check it out.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

unfortunately it's not on the streaming netflix, only disc rental....I've heard good things about the show. didn't get a chance to watch it since the premise looked kind of lame when I first heard of the show's inception, but the positive reviews have been impressive. when I have some free time i'll have to give it a spin.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

We have followed the show from the beginning.
In my opinion, it started out great and remained great until recently, when it became a bit more formulaic. I'll avoid hinting at any spoilers and just leave it at that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe we are now on season 3.

I have watched it from the beginning and followed it with great interest... and only watched the first episode of this year thus far. It is definitely one of my favorite shows.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Correct - this is season 3 and I love the show. I haven't watched last weeks episode yet but I like how they continue back stories. Not sure why @Passinginterest says it's become formuliac when I'm curious to find out why the mob guy is not in jail but the main character is unaware of this.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

WRYKER said:


> Not sure why @Passinginterest says it's become formuliac


It concerns the addition of the Shaw character to the team (which statement I wanted to avoid for the sake of those still getting caught up). To me, it just _feels _like this is someone's idea of the formula for success--to add a perfectly matched female counter to Reece, who is equally macho, but with a bad attitude. 

Before I answered here, I did a google search to see if I was alone in my dislike of the Shaw character and in the direction the show has gone with her on the team and I found a page for people's complaints against the addition of the Shaw character. These people have articulated the matter better than I could.

I don't mind an addition to the team and I don't mind females on board. Detective Carter has been great all along. The Shaw character just seems like someone's 2-dimensional concept of macho is--a bad attitude and snarky remarks at every encounter. Just voicing my opinion.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Dan... I hear what you are saying. From watching the season premiere, I got that same feeling about her character and the purpose for adding her in the mix. I guess I am okay with it, but I think the show would have been fine without her. Nothing against her... but it just did not add any value to the show for me, yet I won't let it stop me from watching it.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

PassingInterest said:


> It concerns the addition of the Shaw character to the team (which statement I wanted to avoid for the sake of those still getting caught up). To me, it just _feels _like this is someone's idea of the formula for success--to add a perfectly matched female counter to Reece, who is equally macho, but with a bad attitude.
> 
> Before I answered here, I did a google search to see if I was alone in my dislike of the Shaw character and in the direction the show has gone with her on the team and I found a page for people's complaints against the addition of the Shaw character. These people have articulated the matter better than I could.
> 
> I don't mind an addition to the team and I don't mind females on board. Detective Carter has been great all along. The Shaw character just seems like someone's 2-dimensional concept of macho is--a bad attitude and snarky remarks at every encounter. Just voicing my opinion.


I didn't click on the links in your email however you bring up a point I'd forgotten and that's having the female character as part of the team. In all honesty I'd forgotten about her! And when this season began I was saying to myself "who's she?" I didn't remember her becoming part of the team last season so for now I'm still trying to figure out how she joined the team. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

IIRC... she was a freelancer that helped them out a couple of times last season.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've also watched this show from the beginning and really enjoy it..
The actors who play Reece and Finch have been well chosen IMO and JJ Abram has come up with a unique style of entertainment again..
The only negative aspect for me is the constant returning to the past..I find it's a bit of an unnecessary distraction from the present situation..
We are only getting re-runs at the moment..


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Netflix has it on Blu Ray - I have the first 3 discs of Season 1 at home now. Great picture quality, but only Dolby Digital 5.1. Gonna DVR all of Season 3 and watch it after going thru 1 and 2.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Was that Reece 
*Spoiler* 



that killed the HR cop in the hospital in the last scene?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Next to Blacklist and Sons of Anarchy this is my next favorite series. It has become somewhat predictable, even with respect to Carter's demise. At some point Reese or Finch has to run out of luck. My guess is that they will kill off Finch and the girl will continue in a spin off.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No... that was not Reese. Reese was lying in another hospital bed. That was one of Elias' goons.

I wasn't really expecting them to kill off Joss, but I guess they needed to do something drastic. Otherwise, I agree it is has become fairly predictable. Yet, I did not expect Root to come back on her own.


----------

